# Can't take it anymore..(pregnancy.)



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

My husband and I confirmed with our doctor Monday that I'm pregnant. I have another appointment tomorrow morning ( monday ) to find out all the details, and all that lovely stuff. We figure I'm between 2-3 months.I can't stand it anymore,though..My stomach is a mess, my bladder is a mess..I get so nauseous..and worse, I start gagging, almost get sick...and sit in the bathroom..then it stops..How do I rid myself of that? I try to eat on a regular basis, but it's hard to keep up..and my stomach gets empty, and I end up really sick....I don't know what to do anymore..it's driving me nuts..I'm hoping this is only first trimester stuff...Please, if anyone has any advice, I need your help.I sip on 7up, eat Saltine crackers, and have gum near by if I get that wonderful taste in my mouth...I don't know what else to do..


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Awww Nessa, welcome to premotherhood! You should have seen me try to get through my pregnancy with the twins! I couldn't even eat dry bread without gagging! Ginger tea is wonderful for nausea, as is flat ginger beer (I think you guys call it ginger ale?). Ummm they make these Buderim Ginger gummy bears here (don't know if you can get them) and they are fantastic! Oh and Blackmoore's makes a wonderful morning sickness formula (mostly made out of...you guessed it...ginger-lol). If it helps you feel any better most of that stuff does calm down. A lot of women report their IBS goes away during pregnancy, mine didn't, but it did get an awful lot better after the first trimester. Unfortunately during that first trimester it initially got a whole lot worse and I had the worst D attacks every day. With your ginger tea try eating a piece of toast with a scraping of butter. I found that strawberry jam was nice as long as there was only a little bit. The sweetness seemed to help. Either that or vegemite but I don't suppose you'll like it much-lol.((hugs)) to you. I can remember lying spread eagled on the back lawn for the first 3 months of my pregnancy with the girls as I felt too ill to do anything else! It does get better though and a HUGE congratulations!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Many congratulations to you Nessa. The sickness I had when I was pregnant was just awful - every single day. I was even having morning sickness before I realised I was pregnant. I tried the ginger that Screamer has suggested and it did help somewhat. It was thought at the time that an anti-sickness drug called Debendox was safe and I took it through out my pregnancy. Since then, there have been studies done between fetal abnormalities and Debendox. Scary to think I was prescribed this drug.Hopefully, your sickness will ease off soon but try the ginger it might just help.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Congrats Nessa







When i was having my daughters i had all day sickness, it would come and go, i found chewing gum helped and i eat little but often, if i went a few hours without food i would always be sick. ginger snap biscuits also helped.I found by the 3rd month everything started to settle down, and i felt a lot better.Take care


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Nessa-First off - congratulations on your pregnancy! I had pretty bad morning sickness with both babies. I found that things like rice cakes and saltines helped a bit. I also discovered Luna bars with my second - I swear I would have died without those. They are easy on the stomach and loaded with good stuff for your body. They are available at most stores by the health foods.The Ginger gummy bears mentioned by Amy are available at World Market, if you have those stores where you are. (I think you are in Wisconsin, right?) They are terrific! I have some in my desk drawer right now!







Main thing is to try really hard to eat a little something quite often to keep something in your tummy. I know it's hard when you feel like you are going to hurl 24-7 - but it's better to hurl something like saltines than have the dry heaves and tossing bile. YUK!Marty


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

If you are between 2-3 months, it won't be long before the morning sickness ends. Hang in there! When you have that beautiful baby in your arms, it will all be worth it.In the meantime, others have given you some good dietary suggestions. It has been some years since I last gave birth,(37 years) so I won't try to give you any dietary "helps". It is too bad that the meds they gave when I was expecting had to be "recalled" because they thought they caused birth defects. Everyone who was pregnant took it. I think it was called Bendectine. Anyone remember this? It was in the late 60's.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi nerfmom and welcome! I've just put Bendectine into Google and guess what? It's the one I took, Debendox


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I do know that ginger is the natural cure for nausea..Can't seem to find ginger ale much down here...though, thankfully, my husband did today...(That always helps) So I've just been sipping 7up..I have Saltines, and also munchies..things like chips...I have sandwhich material..something soft to eat, yet something to keep something in my stomach. I don't actually get sick..I just start gagging like I'm about to..Ugh, I hate either way.But, I noticed most of my problem is when I let myself get hungry, and I try hard not to. It's just hard to keep up.World Market?.....Yeah, I'm in Wisconsin..I live in Cassville ( Grant County, South Western part of WI.>I don't know if we have one of those down here..I'll have to look. )


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Peardrops. When did you take the medication. My younger son was born in 1969 and I took it during that pregnancy. It helped and my son had no problems with birth defects. Now it is no meds, no caffeine, no this and no that during pregnancy.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I took it in 1977 - so they must have been still prescribing it! The sickness was just awful. It was always just bile but I still managed to eat like a horse







No wonder my daughter ended up being 9lb 5oz







She's now pregnant herself and has been feeling a little sickly but nothing too bad.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

It was on the market for awhile then. I think it was new when I took it. It seemed that all my friends were on it while they were pregnant. It was very widely prescribed then.Congrats, you are going to be a grandma. I







being a grandma.


----------

